# Smokey stuffed bell peppers



## Sllowery620 (Jan 19, 2018)

So I decided (while thinking about food again) that I wanted to smoke a stuffed bell pepper. Making this simple.... I did everything like anyone would normally do like cooking the meat first(I choose to do a burger and sausage stuffed pepper)well I already had a simple sausage and cheddar fatty in the fridge so I crumbled and used that.....added onion(I sautéed them with some red sweet peppers), added some  Gouda and cheddar that I had cold smoked, and threw in a can of Rotel tomatoes. As always I added CBP and garlic. Mixed in a half block of cream cheese and then topped with cheese. I started with skinning my bell peppers. I threw em in the oven at 500 until I could peel them. I wanna say it was 30 minutes. I was busy doing something else.and then stuffed them guys... So this isn’t a true smoked bell pepper...yes I know that. But......it is full of smoked meat and cheese. And it’s amazing. I will do again and this time smoke it for a little while. And probably wrap it in bacon. How do you fail with bacon....


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks good to me. I'd eat that heck out of them. Just because the whole thing isn't smoked doesn't mean that it isn't smoked. Your ingredients are. Thats all that matters. Sometimes its best to smoke parts of a dish to achieve a good flavor of the whole. Unless thats all you want to taste is smoky goodness. Good luck on your next adventure.  Keep on posting.


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

I like that..  reminds me of stuffed twice baked potato..

Good job


----------



## motocrash (Jan 19, 2018)

There is no fail. In a bacon sentence.:D


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2018)

Now that looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Now that looks delicious!
> Nice job!
> Al


Thanks smokinal


----------



## troutman (Jan 20, 2018)

Love stuffed peppers, good comfort food!  Nice job, POINT


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

troutman said:


> Love stuffed peppers, good comfort food!  Nice job, POINT


What’s the “point” mean?


----------



## troutman (Jan 20, 2018)

Same as LIKE !  You just gather points or likes for your achievements. You can see your totals in your profile page


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 20, 2018)

troutman said:


> Same as LIKE !  You just gather points or likes for your achievements. You can see your totals in your profile page


Oh wow. I appreciate it


----------

